# Beta Test Group, New Table Top RPG



## Arenia (May 22, 2013)

I am in search of a Local group I can put my Game to the Test with. I have been writing and editing it for 18 years. I have a local following and have ran a few Convention games of the years. I am looking for a group that i can put together and give the Two completed books too. GMG and PG, to play I am constantly writing more compendiums, and the Monster Manual is still in progress. But I'd like to get an early feel for how easy it is to read, make characters, and prepare a game if you have NO prior knowledge of my World, may Game System, or the writing itself. Please respond if you are interested and live in the Brownwood area. I will be putting together the grou over the Summer hopefully. Once I've met with each of you, assessed your cognizance, and decided on a GM, and Players I will then meet with all of you at once and hand over the Material. I will have set up with the GM a system of communication for questions, Edits, and Record of the Sessions. 
This is a Fantasy based realm, with some Steampunk qualities in parts of the World. This world encompasses all aspects of the Role Playing world, and has a Unique D20 System style play.


----------

